# Farm Pro 2425 PTO Neutral



## lionsgate (May 8, 2011)

I cant get the PTO to go into neutral. The arm has three settings- 500-N-1000 RPM. Both speed settings work but the Neutral in the middle doesnt work. Any advise how to fix and get PTO into Neutral


----------



## Ranch Hand (Mar 24, 2006)

My next step would be to verify the PTO clutch adjustment.

Ronald


----------



## lionsgate (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Ronald- do you happen to know where and how that is done on the FarmPro 2425?


----------



## Ranch Hand (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes,
Contact me through my web site or call me; Jinma Dealer, Wood Chipper , Compact Jinma Tractors

A little complex.... best to chat on the phone.

Ronald


----------

